# buddy got a no license ticket at nimi.



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

So yesterday I took a friend to Nimisila to hit the shore for bass. He's only fished with me once before and is completely new. I asked him 3 times if he had a license and he said yes. A few minutes later a new ODNR warden came to talk to us, said he was new to summit/nimisila and is cracking down on the littering and those "non fisherman"guys that cruise around at night time. anyway, buddy didnt have license on him. the warden ran his ss#, returned negative. Here, my friend bought his license in January and it was for 2010. so he got ticketed. After that he stopped at 2 places to get a license and was told the whole system was down for the day for a state audit??? Make sure you and your friends have a license, no matter how little they go out. could cost at least 130 bucks.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Feel bad for your friend. I wonder why the licenses run from March to February. There must be some reason other than thats the way its alway been done.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Feel bad for your friend. I wonder why the licenses run from March to February. There must be some reason other than thats the way its alway been done.....


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I believe that time frame allows all the States and Canada to review their previous year data and collectively meet to set limits and seasons for the current year. As you know, they just announced this years limit on walleye.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I asked that question many moons ago & had to research to find the answer.Melvin Pillows from ODNR answered it after 6 months.Around the end of Nov 1825 ,The governor of Ohio ,if my memory is correct it was J. Morrow,signed into law the requirement of a fishing license in Ohio.The state lawmakers back than had a law that required any new law to have a 90 day waiting period before enactment,thus March 1st and believe it or not it's never been changed.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

GULPisgreat, Thank your buddy for me, for his contribution to Ohio fishing. I'm sorry if he got caught offguard, but an annual licence is pretty clear in it's simplicity. Either you do or you don't. I can't think of a better system to encourage a fisherman to buy early and get your moneys worth. A 3-day, out of state licence, is the same as a resident pays for a whole year. I personally would like to see licencing start at the age of 21, or charge $10 from 16 to 20, just to help young people to make the transition without turning them off to fishing. --Tim ..........................................................................................................................................


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

puterdude said:


> I asked that question many moons ago & had to research to find the answer.Melvin Pillows from ODNR answered it after 6 months.Around the end of Nov 1825 ,The governor of Ohio ,if my memory is correct it was J. Morrow,signed into law the requirement of a fishing license in Ohio.The state lawmakers back than had a law that required any new law to have a 90 day waiting period before enactment,thus March 1st and believe it or not it's never been changed.


So,,,How much did it cost????????????


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

The first fishing license in Ohio in 1826 cost a whopping.......2 cents
185 years later they have gone up 18.98 cents a little over a penny a year


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

puterdude said:


> The first fishing license in Ohio in 1826 cost a whopping.......2 cents
> 185 years later they have gone up 18.98 cents a little over a penny a year


Need to redo the math.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I redid da math and I think it comes out to about 10.259 cents per year. I havent got a clue if that keeps up with the cost of living or not. By the way what is the cost of living to be a fisherman(person)? 
I gotta get out on the water real soon. The walls are just to gettin close to each other around here. I really think these rooms are gettin smaller.
Oh well time for HEE HAW,
I'm outta here
donm


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I got an A on the report and as shown here math wasn't my best subject


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> GULPisgreat, Thank your buddy for me, for his contribution to Ohio fishing. I'm sorry if he got caught offguard, but an annual licence is pretty clear in it's simplicity. Either you do or you don't. I can't think of a better system to encourage a fisherman to buy early and get your moneys worth. --Tim ..........................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 43211


Poor guy tried to buy early... He bought too early in 2011 to get a 2011 license so he got stuck with a 2010 license...For a non angler it isn't that simple Tim...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

whoever sold him that january lisence without mentioning that the new one comes out in a month is shady!! haha


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

The new system in place is a joke. It's been a mess for local and regular shops to sell fishing licenses and as you said the whole system was down for a day or two so I don't understand how they could have given out tickets if in fact it wasn't possible to even purchase a license. Gulp, definitely sucks for your buddy and hopefully it doesn't turn him away from fishing.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was the 2nd to come in and get my lisence and the owner of the shop was the 1st and he said the new system is a pain. lol


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well if it was me that got the ticket,i would go in front of the judge and tell them he tryed to get them and they can go back and see all liciens places were down,for that time fram and he just might bet this one.has a good shot.so good luck,and another thing on liciens,there is alot of places not selling them now,


----------



## riverboucer (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a thought for those of you that don`t know this. You can get your fishing license on line now. That is the way to go because the stores are having all kind of problems getting them for you.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

ODNR and DOW are all over Nimi every year. It's the only place I've ever been asked for my license or searched before launching my boat. I think they send all the greenhorns out there for their first couple years.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

hey Gulp,you should try to stay intouch want to head to berlin let me know.i got mine.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Nimasila is the only place I have every been messed with as a matter of fact everyone I know has been harassed there! When you go there make sure you have a license and watch your p's and q's because they will bust you every chance they get. If it wasn't close and such a good spot I wouldn't even go there just because of the odnr, Dow!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh and if your glaucoma is acting up and you need your meds,lol smoke with your back to the water. I know a few guys who got ticketed for that too, so watch out and happy fishing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The reason the rangers are tougher at Nimi is the result of us fisherpeople complaining about the problem for the last 10+ years. 
All the shorefishers who don't buy licenses, keep everything they catch regardless whether it is of legal size and they try to keep everything you catch too (you gonna keep that fish????).
I don't think I need to mention all the flower boys who roam the woods looking for that special person.....
With the eagles nest there and all the non-fishermen that the nest close to the road brings in, they patrol it pretty heavily.
Plus with all the tickets they give out there, they are probably finding it to be a nice source of revenue that makes it worth their while.
Sorry to hear about your friend gulp.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if he bouth license in january,than the license should be good for 1 year from the date when you buy the license,if you buy Florida fishing license it is good from the day you buy that for one year.who desine the law in ohio,you buy license backward?.if he has recete when he bouth the license in 2011 go to the cort and show that to them.if the computer system is down ,the store shold write you manuale license and later they can put that in computer.noubody should be turn of never.

snag


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> The reason the rangers are tougher at Nimi is the result of us fisherpeople complaining about the problem for the last 10+ years.
> All the shorefishers who don't buy licenses, keep everything they catch regardless whether it is of legal size and they try to keep everything you catch too (you gonna keep that fish????).
> I don't think I need to mention all the flower boys who roam the woods looking for that special person.....
> With the eagles nest there and all the non-fishermen that the nest close to the road brings in, they patrol it pretty heavily.
> ...


I agree with Lewzer, they are probably keeping up a presence there because of all the non-fisherman that like to "hang out" there. Could be the eagles too. 

Gulp, sorry to here about your friend. Sounds like he was sure he bought a 2011 license instead of a 2010 one. I'd appeal to the judge to see if he can get the fine lowered. I got my license, but had to wait in line while they did background checks on everyone!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> if he bouth license in january,than the license should be good for 1 year from the date when you buy the license,if you buy Florida fishing license it is good from the day you buy that for one year.
> 
> snag


This isn't Florida......


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Thesilverback said:


> Oh and if your glaucoma is acting up and you need your meds,lol smoke with your back to the water. I know a few guys who got ticketed for that too, so watch out and happy fishing.


That's funny. Last year I launched there and the DOW wanted to safety check me at the launch. No biggie, right? He says "you guys look nervous and I thought I smelled something when I pulled up... got any marijuana?" He made us empty our pockets and the whole 9.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

See what I'm sayin


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

the ODNR are out there cause there was so much male to male gay stuff going on and people were complaining. it was about 6-7 yrs. ago they actually had to do a sting and busted like 15 guys being indecent around the lake. one year i went out there alot after them bass from the shore. i got checked 5 times in 2 weeks by the same officer made me pull out my license and show it to him every time

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

Just bought my Ohio and wv licence about 2 hrs ago took all of 10 minutes just my experience was easy as the easy button Dave


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

befor he goes to court he better get this years to show the law he can learn from all the messed up stuff goin on.
later
donm


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that they show up somewhere. Being I don't break the law, it doesn't bother me. I do recall though about 10 yrs ago, I was shore fishing with one of my younger sons (about 7 at the time) and my 15 yr old decided to cross the street and do a little exploring back the path. I warned him that if *ANY* men got near him to scream very loud for me. Wasn't 15 minutes later, I heard my son holler dad. By the time I got near him, some *weirdo *comes out of the woods just ahead of him. I grabbed this s.o.b by the throat and told him he had 2 choices...stay and wait for the ambulance because he was not gonna walk away, or leave and not look back or come back, because I'm here often and if I *ever see you again*, I will try my hardest to cripple you.....and I surely meant it!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

puterdude said:


> The first fishing license in Ohio in 1826 cost a whopping.......2 cents
> 185 years later they have gone up 18.98 cents a little over a penny a year


dude-that sounds like good old "counter-inflation" to me!
The non-resident licenses prob. make up for it! My bro comes to hunt
deer with me from Va. It costs him a house payment for the license and
gas!
Also, it really sounds like to me the ODNR should buy up some old camping trailers/motorhomes and station those "Nimi newbie" patrolmen 24/7 at places like below the Milton Dam, 224 causeway, and off 225 on the Mahoning! Talk abt "trial by fire"..........! They'd get some serious writers cramp making dough for the State! Might just cure the budget deficit.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

About 8 years ago while in highschool, a couple of buddies and I were night fishing and got caught up in one of those stings. We didn't know any better when all them sheriffs come out of the woodwork. Scared the crap out of us because we were drinking beer, thought all this for some beers? We wondered why there were so many cars and nobody fishing, after that we knew. Still a problem down there, so watch yourself and your kids when you walk into the john, they will follow and knock. 
My brother did his field training with the Portage Lakes office and is now in Minn as a game warden. A ton of recruits from whole state and bordering states do their peace officer training through our highway patrol and knock out their field training with our district office due to the amount of lakes and angler ratio. They are some eager beavers and Barney Fife types trying to follow the rules, so just be ready for them. On an added note, be aware of the ones you see sitting on the side roads around the parks, there are probably running radar and can give you a ticket.
Back to the original reason, Gulp have your buddy play the ignorant newbie fishing card. It worked for a buddy of mine years ago, he was unaware of the fixed dates.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

The warden that we encountered seemed pretty cool. he talked to us about fishing this year and and stuff. I actually wondered if he was even going to ask. That was the 2nd time I have ever been asked to for a license anywhere. The first place was Bolivar dam 2 years ago. I have stood there and talked to rangers before and they didnt even bother to ask. I think this guy was out because there was some activity that day and thought he would make a good spring run. lol. ticket shoulda been 128 bucks but my buddy said something about having it dropped to 16 because of some reason. The ranger told him he obviously knew he needed one because he did buyone. The ranger really wants to crack down on littering and that is a welcome enforcement. The ranger gave my friend the ticket and carefully told him that he doesnt give people 2 tickets in one day. after the license search we went back and he caught his 1st LMB. He was sooo excited since the weather was cold and unpromising..then got a ticket..he still managed to get a decent bass. definately made his day. I know he will have a license next time we go. Its awesome to see someone catch the bug in person.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been asked for my license 4 times since late last summer. once at sippo, once at berlin and twice at walborn. the two times at walborn were back to back weekends in early march this year! i dont mind them cracking down on it. i'd rather they go to more of the problem area's i've heard about on this site and catch the snaggers though.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Regarding the process of new fishing licenses. Most people, including myself, the older we get don't like change. We like to keep things the way they are, especially if it isn't broke. I'm soon to be 50 and do not like anything that has to do with computers, mostly because I didn't grow up with them, enough said about that. I too had a hard time with issuing the new licenses for a couple different reasons. One, I'm computer illiterate, second,the ODNR did their training over the phone in 3 different phases.These guys call in the middle of the day and talk to you as if you work at NASA.The guy that tried to train me got his monies worth and probably quit after our session. It would have been so much easier for someone to show me in person.Now that I have issued a couple hundred licenses the past month it's pretty easy to do.The old system cost us store owners $540.00 per year to rent their license machines from the state and we made $1.00 per license issued, not counting the older guys that get them for free,those we make $00.00 on. I had to buy a newer computer that could handle the ODNR's new program. Add the lazer printer and fax/copier machines and I'm $800.00 into it and it's mine. After this year my system will be paid for and actually be able to make a buck or two every year after this season.It doesn't sound like much. but it is,especially to us small baitshop owners trying to make it.Someone in a previous response mentioned about getting your license on line.This doesn't help us little guys at all. If at all possible, get your license from your local baitshop, it doesn't sound like much, but it really is. It gets harder and harder to stay in business every year. Please try to keep in mind every little bit helps.........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST Rt 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It sure is better to get your license at a bait shop than to go to Walmart and try and find someone on duty that knows how to work the d**n machine! I'd rather give the local guys the extra dollar than the state! At least I can get a little local fishing info while I'm there.


----------



## michaels813 (Mar 29, 2011)

well saturday i got my first bass this year... and a 128 dollar ticket haha it was a horrible day


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Who can give you more up to date local fishing info ? who remembers you and says hi and means it? the guy at the box store or your local dealer?
Support your local guys where possible (kinda like buy American on a smaller scale).


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Fines are high in Ohio - but it helps to get their point across.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

like i;ve said, im LUCKY i dont have to buy a license since im under the age of 16, but i have three more years...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought the new license on the first of March and found myself fishing at Spencer Lake in Medina. Ended talking to a guy about the new licensing system and what not and went to show him the new license. Well I found out it wasn't in my wallet where it always is. I had misplaced it. Now, I have heard many horror stories of getting caught fishing without a license so I packed up my things and left. Went to get a new one at Walmart and asked the clerk behind the sporting goods counter what would have happened. Can an officer check on the computer to see if you bought one? You technically DO need one present while you're fishing but at the same time can't they check to see if you're in the system? Anyways, I bought another (just a $3 re-print) and the clerk told me to keep the Customer ID # on the ticket on you some how, whether you keep it in your phone or write it down somewhere. Apparently if you lose your license and you know you're Cust ID you'll be ok....but, I'm not entirely too sure. Found my other license so now I keep one in the wallet and one in my tackle bag. Haha, if I get caught with out having a license on me then just drown me in the river.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I purchased my Ohio licence on line today. I was having trouble with my printer and ended up having to save the document and reboot. When my printer finally worked for me, it printed three copies of the licence. I stashed two away in my desk just in case something should happen to the one I'll carry. Then I did the same thing for my non-resident Pa. licence. Maybe the best idea I've had so far this year!


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

My son and i bought ours from Dicks at great northern must of been 6 of us in line took about 10min. or so he got faster as he went along.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy had trouble with the online system from his house this past saturday. After a couple phone calls he found out that the system was down in stores and online statewide. The morale of the story is do not wait til the final few minutes before your first fishing trip of the day. It is a bad situation with this new license system but I can not blame the ODNR for the enforcement of the rules. How should they choose to enforce the laws regarding the license? How can you prove when a guy went to purchase a license or if he just made the story up. I am sorry but I would have to say this is on the individual fisherman and his issue to be responsible for. The system does suck I agree but you can't say they just should not enforce the law just for the fact there are to many guys out there who will always try and beat the system no matter what it is and how it is set up.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I like to support local bait shops, so I figured, why buy a license online when I KNOW I'm going to the bait shop anyway. I was gonna buy one from Land Big Fish this year, but when I was there, they told me they don't sell them and sent me a few doors down to the gun shop. The gun shop then told me that they stopped selling them because everyone can buy them online now. I went back to Land Big Fish and told them that the gun shop stopped selling licenses, so they probably shouldn't send people down there anymore (they seemed interested in that info, maybe they'll start selling them now). I finally ended up getting the license at Party Line Beverage & Bait.

It doesn't bother me that they are out there checking licenses. It's a bummer that a newbie got a ticket when he thought he had a valid license, but at the same time... it doesn't sound like he's giving up on fishing, and it's a mistake he won't make a second time! There are too many people out there who fish without buying a license, enforcement is needed. I personally fish Nimisila from time to time, and I've seen numerous people out there with no regard for the law. Maybe if licenses and size limits (like the new-last-year 9" minimum on crappie) are enforced out there, the quality of fishing will improve.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

ODNR is really cracking down on license checks. I believe there needs to be a size limit on largemouth on all lake as I witness a group of I won't say what race with two stringers. Full of bass from 10" to 5 lbs. All caught at nimi out of C-5. Theses are the people that have no regard for the law. You know they have no license because they have no job and see them at different lakes everyday. I'm debating whether to go to school to get into wildlife so I can ticket all the ones that need it. I've been fishing since I was 2. I have never once fished without a valid license on any lake, river or stream. Those who break the law will get what they deserve someday. GOOD FISHING TO ALL


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I know what you mean, but I'm not pointing fingers at any race. I've seen people of all races have total disregard for the law. A lot of people fish without licenses and jump in their cars and leave when the ranger comes around. I swear some of them have lookouts, or maybe they spread out around the lake and notify each other of danger. I once saw a guy fishing, suddenly began grabbing all his stuff and throwing it in his car... then ran back to the water, pulled up a stringer of bass, just tossed it in the trunk and drove off. Within a minute, a ranger pulls into the same parking lot. I think they need "under cover" rangers, who drive unmarked trucks, wear street clothes, and carry a fishing pole. They could catch a lot of people that way.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

My personal opinion on the license thing is it starts getting warm around then, more fisherman come out of hiding, steelhead run, walleye run, saugeye run, crappie hitting, and that all equals more fines which equals odnr's paycheck.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I never understood why they run from March 1st until the end of Feb, but personally, I* ALWAYS *get mine mid Feb so it doesn't slip my mind. And as I posted in late Feb that Wally world would not have their system up and running until mid March, so I crossed the street and got them at Kmart. I have been stopped here in Canton fishing Petros Park with my children and when asked for my license, I realized I didn't have it on me. The ranger was decent, checked to make sure I had purchased them(he made a phone call to headquarters maybe?) and just told me not to reel one in. I could cast for the little one, just couldn't reel one in. Not a major issue. I do feel for the young feller who thought he bought it this year and it was good all year. It seems like it would be logical that it would go from Jan 1st to Dec 31st, but it's not! I'm sure lots have made the same "assumption"!


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

The warden who busted my buddy just asked him for his social number and called it in right there on the radio. Disbatch can verify by social sec. number. They should put up more size limit signs and have them state what will happen if you are caught with fish under the limit, too many fish, and if you dont have a license. Let them these "poachers ?" know what will happen to them and see if it eases up. Last year a guy had a few nice bass on a stringer, legal size and all, but when I caught 2 in a row at 12-13 inches he wanted them. I just told him no, theres no meat on these little fish. He was permitted to keep what he had but I hated to see those 3lb + bass go. Anymore its risky to even say anything to anyone who is overdoing with the keeping of fish.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

My buddy went fishing one time all year and got busted his fine was 130 and I believe over 100 of that was court costs. It would make more sense that the money go to restoration of the wildlife but our legal system like all government entities is corrupt when it comes to money.


----------

